
Twitter & Friendfeed: Understanding Referral Traffic, Arriving at a Business Model - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/17/twitter-friendfeed-understanding-referral-traffic-arriving-at-a-business-model/
======
berecruited
What are you guys seeing (in rank) in terms of social sites referring:

1) twitter 2) friendfeed 3) facebook

------
tejava
friendfeed #1. Twirhl #2. Twitterific #3. Twitter.com #4.

